
Early adopters and Silicon Valley are the easy way to failure - ajbatac
http://vanelsas.wordpress.com/2008/08/05/early-adopters-and-silicon-valley-are-the-easy-way-to-failure/
======
ashu
<http://ourdoings.com/ourdoings-startup/2008-07-31>

This is a great counter point. There are always pros and cons to every thing.
Looking at a single side just appears trollish.

~~~
brlewis
That was just my first point, having little actual experience with early
adopters. I posted a followup today with four more reasons why it pays to seek
early adopters.

------
timcederman
Seemed to work for Yelp.

~~~
Hexstream
Throwing a random example of a case where a strategy correlates with success
isn't sufficient to dismiss the possible shortcomings of that strategy.

~~~
timcederman
Sure, I totally agree, hence revising what I was originally going to post. :)

I don't think it's a random example. If you utilize the early adopters in the
Bay Area to gain a foothold, so long as you can leverage that, it's still a
good strategy to take.

